# Trip to Texas Colleage Station



## Dido (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello, 

have to stay for some days in Texas ind Colleage Station
Can you tell me if there is anything interesting to see
in this town about slippers. 

Thanks for your answers. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.orchidwire.com/Earth/1/Texas.html


----------



## Darin (Jan 16, 2011)

Dido,

If you are going to b in College Station, then you are going to be in Aggieland. Texas A&M is a fabulous university (I am biased as it is my Alma Mater). Lots of great bars (Try the Dixie Chicken at northgate). Havent been there in 20 + years so not sure if there is any orchid activities nearby. Enjoy the school and feel the spirit of Aggieland.

Darin


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been here in Texas 31 years and have never heard of any orchid activity in College Station. Post here if you find something.


----------



## Dido (Jan 17, 2011)

Darin said:


> Dido,
> 
> If you are going to b in College Station, then you are going to be in Aggieland. Texas A&M is a fabulous university (I am biased as it is my Alma Mater). Lots of great bars (Try the Dixie Chicken at northgate). Havent been there in 20 + years so not sure if there is any orchid activities nearby. Enjoy the school and feel the spirit of Aggieland.
> 
> Darin



Thanks will try it, have to stay for a training in Extruder technologie. 
I am working as a nutritionist for animal feed producers. 

I tryed it in google but could not find something about orchids. So I hoped someone could help me. 

But thanks for all your comments. At least I hope can enjoy beautifull steaks in Texas!!!!!:evil:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jan 21, 2011)

No slipper stuff since I moved away! Kidding, kidding, there could very well be plenty of others growing Paphs in town, but nothing commercial that I'm aware of.  I was there for grad school, and I guess there's supposed to be an orchid society group there, but I never heard more than a rumor about it (even being a hort. major!) and was more than up to my eyeballs in school and health and lack of decent health insurance issues, so I just worked and watered my plants while I was there!  Hope you find some sort of orchid fix while you're there! There's a few various orchids in at least one of the hort department greenhouses that you might be able to get a tour of, but it's not going to be a slipper person's heaven - Phals, Catts, Dends. mostly.


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2011)

Mrs. Paph said:


> No slipper stuff since I moved away! Kidding, kidding, there could very well be plenty of others growing Paphs in town, but nothing commercial that I'm aware of.  I was there for grad school, and I guess there's supposed to be an orchid society group there, but I never heard more than a rumor about it (even being a hort. major!) and was more than up to my eyeballs in school and health and lack of decent health insurance issues, so I just worked and watered my plants while I was there!  Hope you find some sort of orchid fix while you're there! There's a few various orchids in at least one of the hort department greenhouses that you might be able to get a tour of, but it's not going to be a slipper person's heaven - Phals, Catts, Dends. mostly.



Thanks for that Info will try to get a tour, if I bee able to get it, 
will post some pics, if it is interesting. 
Bad thing is, that it looks like that some of my plants will start bloom when I am away. 
Hope they keep the flower till I am back.


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello I could not manage to see the orchids,

but here some photos Colleage Station with snow, 
they told me it happened not often before. 

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2096/texas1.jpg





By ch066 at 2011-02-13






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

:rollhappy:
_That's_ snow!?!


----------



## Dido (Feb 14, 2011)

They shot down the airpot for that, and closed the scool. 
At my home we call that nothing, but there were all crazy, and talked about the blizzard who really hard hit them.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

Where in DE are you from? Having spent some time in Berlin I know some would have dismissed such light sprinkles!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, that'd be alot of snow for around there  While I was there it snowed and actually stuck and stayed on the ground for a little bit, so everyone was a little nuts being so unused to it...a 13 yr old girl told me excitedly that she had just made her first snowman, and I'm pretty sure my eyes bugged out and my chin almost hit the floor before I pulled it together and stopped myself from asking what kind of kid hasn't made a snowman before that age  One that lives somewhere where the last snow to stick to the ground was about 20 yrs ago, that's what kind! ...I got 'blamed' for the snow, since I moved there from ND


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2011)

when I lived in wyoming, locals wouldn't even admit that snow had fallen unless at least three inches had collected... and then that was 'flurries'... 

mrs. paph, i'm sure you've seen hail that was deeper in north dakota than that snow in texas!


----------



## Dido (Feb 18, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Where in DE are you from? Having spent some time in Berlin I know some would have dismissed such light sprinkles!



I live int the south about 80km North of Stuttgart


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2011)

Ohh! I've only been to Munchen and Berlin; but I'm sure you'll get more somw there than Texas,at least until global warming moves the tropics further south!


----------



## Dido (Feb 21, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Ohh! I've only been to Munchen and Berlin; but I'm sure you'll get more somw there than Texas,at least until global warming moves the tropics further south!



München is not that far to, only 1,5h drive. 
The winter is more and more getting crazy. 

Would be nice to grow paphs outside one day, but than I would miss my cyps, and calanthe, so I decide to stay with my plants I have. 
And will built a grennhouse one day:drool:


----------

